# Gene Paxton Scott, 87 Marine, WWII Pilot



## Andraste (Jul 24, 2009)

Gene Paxton Scott, age 87, of Danville died  July 18, 2009 at his home on Highway 80.

There was a casual memorial service to celebrate Gene's life on Friday, July 24th at 11: 00 a.m. at the JoGene  Ranch, 28137 State Hwy 80.

This man was one of the nicest people I have ever known.

Born in Iowa, Gene was a civilian pilot who joined the Marines to defend our country in WWII.  He and his wife lived in New Bern, North Carolina where he was stationed in the Marine Corps at Cherry Point.

He became a Marine pilot, flying a Corsair (and everything else he once told me) in the Pacific.

Gene and his wife raised seven children, one of which he named Corsair.  His wife passed away six years ago.  He had been battling cancer (for at least seven years that I know of), and always had a smile for us.  Sadly, pneumonia took him very quickly last weekend.

His outdoor memorial service was attended by his huge family at the ranch along Dutch Creek Mountain.  A Marine Color Guard was in attendance, along with one of his horses, saddled with backwards boots in the stirrups as he requested.

Everytime I spoke with him in the last six years, he mentioned his salvation, and sadness of what he had to do in WWII.  I ask that you keep him in your thoughts, as he was one of the best of our Greatest Generation.

Peace. Out.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 24, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Sir.  

Sorry for your loss, Andraste.


----------



## tova (Jul 24, 2009)

My condolences....
RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Andraste (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you all.  Amazingly, he went to the same college as I did.  We had many a great conversation about dorm life when I came back on college breaks.  His stories were always told with a twinkle in his eye...what little he would tell in mixed company LOL.

He was always a handsome man, but, oh my, to see the pics of him today as a young pilot...Clark Gable wished he looked that good!  No wonder he was a college cassanova--but found his true love back home.

RIP Gene. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 24, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## tip001 (Jul 25, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## 0699 (Jul 27, 2009)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 27, 2009)

Rest Well, Marine


----------



## Scotth (Jul 27, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## masonea (Jul 27, 2009)

Rest In Peace, Marine.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 27, 2009)

RIP Marine, Godspeed.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 27, 2009)

Man, I treasure guys like that. I've been fortunate enough to meet a few. Pappy Boyington's book was the first I ever read. I was in elementary school and just had to have it. The corsair was a good bird for carrying the fight to our enemy in the Pacific. A true classic.

Our country is filled with good Patriots. We should all hear more about it, rather than what a terrible Oppressor we are from our own perverted media. 

Rest in Peace, Devil Gog!


----------



## Andraste (Jul 27, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Man, I treasure guys like that. I've been fortunate enough to meet a few. Pappy Boyington's book was the first I ever read. I was in elementary school and just had to have it. The corsair was a good bird for carrying the fight to our enemy in the Pacific. A true classic.
> 
> Our country is filled with good Patriots. We should all hear more about it, rather than what a terrible Oppressor we are from our own perverted media.
> 
> Rest in Peace, Devil Gog!





I once asked him what he flew in WWII, and his reply:  "everything" and what he was involved with (mentioning Midway) and his reply...


yep...


"everything."


Thanks, Gene, for *everything*.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jul 27, 2009)

"Thanks, Gene, for *everything*. "

Word.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 30, 2009)

RIP Gene Paxton Scott. 

Bless you for being there Andraste.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 31, 2009)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 31, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Marine.  Thank you.


----------

